# Dna



## wonko (Mar 16, 2006)

hi folks!

Iv'e just tripped over this scifi and fantasy forum and what I first noticed, after the fact that Terry Pratchett (favourite author!!!) is enlistet at the Authors, is that Douglas Noel Adams is not. 
Why?
I just adore his witty style of writing about the end of the earth and not panicking, the importance of always knowing where your towel is and whatever else happend in the mind of this outrageous author!!!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 16, 2006)

Douglas Adams, who of course was a wonderful author, is one of those people who get thought about and mentioned when thinking about and mentioning other authors as in "he has a Douglas Adams way of looking at the world" rather than just speaking about him and his works.

I know that he is mentioned many times here on different threads - if you do a search of the forum you'll find those.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 16, 2006)

The basic rule we follow is that if we have a half-dozen threads about a particular author and their writings, then it's worth creating a board just for discussing them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 17, 2006)

I've enjoyed Douglas Adams, too but what has it to do with Deoxyribonucleic Acid?


----------



## polymath (Mar 17, 2006)

*D*ouglas *N*oel *A*dams


----------



## wonko (Mar 20, 2006)

So I just have to mention him often enough?


----------



## polymath (Mar 20, 2006)

That would seem to be the gist of it.


----------



## topspin (Mar 20, 2006)

Douglas Adams style is sometimes more about ideas and concepts than the actual characters involved with a story. I find it really refreshing and free of cliches. Someone should give him a knighthood or something...


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 20, 2006)

polymath said:
			
		

> *D*ouglas *N*oel *A*dams


 
Apparently, my irony was wasted.


----------



## polymath (Mar 21, 2006)

Not wasted, but taken hook, line and sinker. Hey ho.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 25, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Apparently, my irony was wasted.


Maybe you spelt it wrong

I'm not sure about the giving of knighthoods after the recipient has died though. Maybe there is a precedent, but I don't know, to be honest...


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 25, 2006)

He was knighted _after_ he died! theres something deeply disterbing about that


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 25, 2006)

Thunderchild said:
			
		

> He was knighted _after_ he died! theres something deeply disterbing about that


lol  maybe the queen deals in necromancy??


----------

